# Out to get me



## RedandkhakicT (May 21, 2021)

I have worked at target for 14 years. My full time job is travel so my HR ETL had allowed me to do 4 hours on Friday nights the past 7 years. Our store went thru a lot of change and we have all new executives and TL. Last week in my review I was being questioned on this arrangement. This week they denied time off. I was told by someone that I have worked with for awhile the word is they are mad at my 4 hours a week and trying to get rid of me. Do I have any ability to stay with these 4 hours? Or should I just quit.


----------



## Xanatos (May 21, 2021)

Honestly you should probably just quit. I've seen this type of situation a few times and it never works out. The team member either has to deal with a new schedule or they quit.

Your previous leaders were giving you special treatment by scheduling you that way for years. The new leaders 1) have no obligation to keep doing that and 2) have motivation to _stop _doing that - other team members will wonder why you get to be scheduled the exact schedule that you want every single week and they are being told to have 100% open availability and commit their lives to Target and still not get enough hours to earn vacation.

None of this is fair. None of this is right. But it's what I think will happen.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 21, 2021)

You could retire too.


----------



## Rastaman (May 21, 2021)

How old do you have to be to retire?


----------



## redeye58 (May 21, 2021)

At least 55, with ten years at spot & a minimum of how many hours, Hardlinesmaster?


----------



## Captain Orca (May 21, 2021)

Save yourself headaches and stress.  Give the required 2 weeks notice, work it out, keep quiet then leave with grace and style.  I never in 8 years could bring myself to using the word "executives" and Target ETL's, Sr. TL's in the same sentence.  Silly stupid shit.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 21, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> At least 55, with ten years at spot & a minimum of how many hours, Hardlinesmaster?


You may be eligible for the Target retiree discount privilege, as well as a retirement gift, if you meet all of the following criteria:❏❏ Are at least 55 years old when you leave the company.

❏❏ Have 10 years of credited and continuous service, starting after your latest hire date. A year of credited service is a calendar year in which you were paid for 1,000 or more hours. (If you were age 45 or older and an active team member on December 31, 2002, five years of credited and continuous service will qualify under the grandfathered rule. Note: If you left the company and were rehired January 1, 2003 or after, you need to meet the 10-year eligibility rules.)


----------



## Target81 (May 22, 2021)

RedandkhakicT said:


> I have worked at target for 14 years. My full time job is travel so my HR ETL had allowed me to do 4 hours on Friday nights the past 7 years. Our store went thru a lot of change and we have all new executives and TL. Last week in my review I was being questioned on this arranment. This week they denied time off. I was told by someone that I have worked with for awhile the word is they are mad at my 4 hours a week and trying to get rid of me. Do I have any ability to stay with these 4 hours? Or should I just quit.


I think the only way you could swing it, would be to swap those four hrs to a busy Sat or Sun shift assuming a good long term track record. (Friday nights are probably very dispensable in the eyes of any new leadership) Guess it comes down to how much you use that Team member discount!


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 22, 2021)

#targetpriorities 🙄


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 23, 2021)

Yeah, if the new leadership isn't ok with a one-night-a-week TM, then them's the breaks. I mean, my store wouldn't get rid of a TM they can reliably expect to come in every Friday, but ASANTS. If there are head count limits and they need to fill the role with someone who can work more hours, that's not unreasonable, but I don't know if stores have head count limits or just hour limits.


----------



## StyleStar (May 23, 2021)

Could you ask to go on demand, you only have yo work 1x every 6 weeks.


----------



## BobSmith (May 23, 2021)

StyleStar said:


> Could you ask to go on demand, you only have yo work 1x every 6 weeks.


 Not all stores have on demand team members.  I asked to switch to on demand back in the fall and was told “We don’t do that in this store.”


----------



## POGTL (May 28, 2021)

Wouldn't work at my store. A 1 day a week team member is not "invested" enough to really care about the business.  All team members must have 4 hour windows of availability at minimum every Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.  If you can't do that they offer you an on demand position(never scheduled but can pick up shifts in an app) or force you to quit by denying your availability.  Nothing you can really do as your 1 day a week is not meeting the business need.  As an on demand team member you have to work at least 1 shift every 3-6 months to stay active or your automatically terminated by HQ.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 28, 2021)

ASANTS, but my store would be thrilled to have a reliable TM working Friday nights, and so would the other TMs who would rather spend their Friday nights elsewhere and are willing to call out to do it. One might hope that your store has a call out every Friday night in perpetuity starting the week that they force you out, just to teach leadership to be grateful for what they have. If it ain’t broke, don’t fix it. Good luck!


----------



## FlowTeamChick (May 28, 2021)

It'd be okay at my store but ASANTS.  I can think of at least one TM at my store who has a similar schedule because of their full-time job.


----------



## Rarejem (May 28, 2021)

It sure would be nice if the integrity of a hiring arrangement was kept when an employee remains loyal and consistent but management changes. Sigh.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (May 28, 2021)

Run and never look back. They don't have your best interests at heart only the company. Plus a full time job means you don't need the shitty spot that won't work with you fuck them.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (May 29, 2021)

POGTL said:


> Wouldn't work at my store. A 1 day a week team member is not "invested" enough to really care about the business.  All team members must have 4 hour windows of availability at minimum every Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.  If you can't do that they offer you an on demand position(never scheduled but can pick up shifts in an app) or force you to quit by denying your availability.  Nothing you can really do as your 1 day a week is not meeting the business need.  As an on demand team member you have to work at least 1 shift every 3-6 months to stay active or your automatically terminated by HQ.



How do you determine what is or isn't invested?  How do you qualify business need?

These are a lot of fancy words but they mean nothing.  

The business needs staff.  What staff fills what slot is irrelevant as long as they have the capability to do said job.  

The reality is it's a pain in the ass to schedule around that four hours a week and they don't want to do it anymore.  It's their choice.


----------



## RedandkhakicT (Jun 4, 2021)

An update: they had my closing lead tell me that unless I open my availability then they will not schedule me every week. Obviously we know people will call out so I told him to call me when those call outs happen and I will come in.


----------



## Nauzhror (Jun 4, 2021)

They only have to schedule you one shift every month and a half to keep you employed to the best of my knowledge. That's the minimum amount for the ODTM's.

We have a Guest Advocate that only works on Sundays, we also have a school teacher that usually works 4 or 8 hours a week, neither has ever been a problem that I am aware of.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 5, 2021)

4 hours - 2 shifts in 6 weeks to stay active.


----------

